
MongoDB vs. Amazon DocumentDB: MongoDB CTO Breaks It Down - saranshk
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/documents-are-everywhere
======
StudentStuff
After the horrendous time I've had with "modern" MongoDB losing my data
repeatedly through 2018, I will never touch it again. Postgres handles loss of
power, full disks, kill -9 and numerous other edge cases just fine, while
MongoDB proceeds to corrupt its data and not fail gracefully.

Even the redheaded stepchild of databases that is MSSQL goes into read only
mode when you have a full disk, there is no excuse for Mongo corrupting itself
when a disk is full.

~~~
gnulinux
Not a formal criticism because we didn't investigate too much into this, but
just last week our dev db instance run out of disk and postgres did some
really suspicious things. We confirmed that on multiple occasions queries
returned with success (because we have logs of success) but the db writes
weren't persisted. So the software assumed data was written and continued on
happy path, leaving the db in a bad state. Luckily this was only a dev machine
and trivial to recover from, and granted out of disk is a fatal problem, but
we were still upset.

~~~
StudentStuff
We've seen Postgres continue to operate like this until you run out of ram,
not ideal IMO, but better than corrupting the existing database. Ideally
Postgres would lift that whole "on full disk go read only" feature from MSSQL.

------
crb002
Why would anyone back themselves into a corner with Mongo? Postgres has all
relevant features, doesn't corrupt your data, and has the RDBMS features to
fall back on when you need it.

------
QuinnyPig
MongoDB is completely appropriate for your production data. Not _my_
production data--that stuff's important! But it's fine for yours...

------
miguelmota
Always see posts with titles such as "Why We Moved From MongoDB to PostgreSQL"
and rarely "Why We Moved From PostgreSQL to MongoDB". MongoDB is simply
unreliable with data and struggles to scale. A few companies that have moved
away from MongoDB: shippable, dzone, theguardian, olery, urban airship, bump,
etsy, viber, shareaholic, videoamp, digidoc

1\. [http://blog.shippable.com/why-we-moved-from-nosql-mongodb-
to...](http://blog.shippable.com/why-we-moved-from-nosql-mongodb-to-
postgressql)

2\. [https://dzone.com/articles/why-we-moved-from-nosql-
mongodb-t...](https://dzone.com/articles/why-we-moved-from-nosql-mongodb-to-
postgresql)

3\. [https://www.theguardian.com/info/2018/nov/30/bye-bye-
mongo-h...](https://www.theguardian.com/info/2018/nov/30/bye-bye-mongo-hello-
postgres)

4\. [https://developer.olery.com/blog/goodbye-mongodb-hello-
postg...](https://developer.olery.com/blog/goodbye-mongodb-hello-postgresql/)

5\. [https://blog.schmichael.com/2011/11/05/failing-with-
mongodb/](https://blog.schmichael.com/2011/11/05/failing-with-mongodb/)

6\. [http://devblog.bu.mp/post/40786226011/from-mongodb-to-
riak-7...](http://devblog.bu.mp/post/40786226011/from-mongodb-to-riak-7138)

7\. [https://mcfunley.com/why-mongodb-never-worked-out-at-
etsy](https://mcfunley.com/why-mongodb-never-worked-out-at-etsy)

8\. [https://diginomica.com/2014/04/07/viber-migrates-mongodb-
cou...](https://diginomica.com/2014/04/07/viber-migrates-mongodb-couchbase-
halves-number-aws-servers/)

9\. [https://www.shareaholic.com/blog/migrating-to-riak-at-
sharea...](https://www.shareaholic.com/blog/migrating-to-riak-at-shareaholic/)

10\. [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-we-switched-from-mongo-
po...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-we-switched-from-mongo-postgres-
dave-gullo)

11\. [https://blog.svs.io/why-i-migrated-away-from-
mongodb/](https://blog.svs.io/why-i-migrated-away-from-mongodb/)

12\. [https://pastebin.com/raw/FD3xe6Jt](https://pastebin.com/raw/FD3xe6Jt)

